# Latest project



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm trying a little different profile on this one, and I'm trying to decide what I want to do with the handle. I have this piece of curly maple that I was thinking of doing a wa-yo hybrid sort of thing with, but now I'm not so sure. It has a bronze bolster, and will have a pin of some sort.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 27, 2011)

looks interesting, but be careful with the heel.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 27, 2011)

It's for cutting noodles, don'tcha' know!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you done any more work on this knife?
I am looking forward to seeing how it turns out.
Maybe more photos even if it isn't finished yet?
Looks to me like it will be a good looking knife.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm currently working on the finish on the blade and letting the juice in the handle cure a bit more, just to be safe. It is getting close!
I decided to go with a wa handle, and still have some fine tuning on it to do.


----------

